# Virtual PC with an iMac



## LauraC (Jan 1, 2001)

I have an iMac in my home, but my son received Stephen Spielberg's LEGO Studios Movie-Making software from a relative for Christmas. Unfortunately, this is Windows-based. Fortunately, I have Virtual PC that I had previously installed to let my kids run some other PC-based games. 

I've installed the LEGO Studios software and everything seems to work perfectly with one exception... I cannot get the LEGO Cam to work and my son cannot "film" anything. The LEGO Cam is just like one those mini-cams that sit on top of your computer.

From reading the technical info on the LEGO web-site, it states that the most common issue in trouble-shooting a USB device such as the LEGO cam is related to a conflict or missing device in the Universal Serial Bus Controllers. It asked me to check the status of the device (while in Windows 98 in Virtual PC mode) by selecting, "Start", "Settings', "Control Panel", dbl click on the System Icon, click on the Device Manager tab and then click on the + sign next to Universal Serial Bus Controllers. There should be at least two devices listed: USB Universal Host Controller and USB Root Hub.

I do not even have the Universal Serial Bus Controller listed let along the two that should be under it. The documentation then states that if either or both of these devices are missing to please contact your computer manufacturer for help in resolving the conflict or installing the USB devices.

I've done a search on the Apple Web-site but don't come up with any matches for Universal Serial Bus Controller, USB Universal Host Controller or USB Root Hub.

Is this a problem that cannot be fixed even with Virtual PC because I am using a Mac? It sounds hardware-related since they ask me to go to the computer manufacturer for assistance. Sorry for being so technically illiterate! I'm just trying to get this to work to make my 10-year-old son happy. He may have to install it on his aunt's PC and just use it at her house. But since she lives about 20 miles away, that wouldn't be often enough for his liking!

Thanks, in advance, if anyone can give me ANY assistance!


----------



## mike cohen (Feb 5, 2000)

well i'm not a VPC professional but just from reading your post it seems like there is some confusion between the two operating systems.

for instance you write:
It asked me to check the status of the device (while in Windows 98 in Virtual PC mode) by selecting, "Start", "Settings', "Control Panel", dbl click on the System Icon, click on the Device Manager tab and then click on the + sign next to Universal Serial Bus Controllers. There should be at least two devices listed: USB Universal Host Controller and USB Root Hub.

simple enough but than you wrote:
I've done a search on the Apple Web-site but don't come up with any matches for Universal Serial Bus Controller, USB Universal Host Controller or USB Root Hub.

if these drivers are missing from the Windows installation why would Apple be able to help?

Instructions from the device notwithstanding its a Windows problem. Are you absolutely sure that you are running Windows 98? since Windows 95 dosen't support any USB stuff. (from the sounds of it there is no USB drivers in the windows operating system.)

if the virtual PC installation is older it may only have Win95. if it is windows 98 you may need to reinstall the missing USB components from the win 98 CD. They may have been damaged or not installed because some fluke in the emulated environment made it "think" there was no USB to install components for.

So this is my advice:
A. be sure you are running Win 98 not Win 95.
B. if its win 98. try to do a reinstall of the windows software. (warning: you will also need to reinstall all windows games and other software)

C. i would call the Virtual PC people they may know of an issue with windows not recognizeing the USB ports and therefore skipping the USB drivers.

D. Apple can't help here.

Running virtual PC on a mac is complex, you are entering the geeky world of emulated computing environments. in which the trouble shooting guide is often not much help.
(ex. contacting the manufacturer)

try this link: http://www.macwindows.com/ 
go to the right sidebar I saw a section for Emulators I'm sure ther is plenty of information there.
good luck
Mike


----------



## LauraC (Jan 1, 2001)

Wow! That was fast!

Thanks a lot for the info. I am running Windows 98 through Virtual PC. That was the version that came with Virtual PC and I double-checked the CD just to make sure. I have tried re-installing everything... from the Virtual PC to the Windows 98 to the LEGO Studios in that order. I've done a search on the Windows98 CD that came with Virtual PC and the search for the Universal Serial Bus Controller, USB Universal Host Controller and USB Root Hub came up empty. Since the technical information for LEGO Studio stated I should get with the computer's manufacturer for help, I went to the Apple web-site and searched it just to see if there was something I could "download" LOL!

Thank you for your suggestions! I'll double-check that web-site to see if there is any info there. I tried the Virtual PC web-site, but didn't see anyway to e-mail questions. I'll look again.

Thanks again!


----------



## LauraC (Jan 1, 2001)

Woohoo!

The MacWindows web-site you directed me to let me know that my version of Virtual PC 2.1.2 was no longer compatible with my OS once I upgraded to OS 8.6 (even though my other PC software still works!). But after following the link to the Connectix site (I was previously in a VPC site for VPC users, not in the actual Connectix site), I found that my current version of VPC is not USB compatible. I can upgrade from 2.1.2 to VPC 4.0 to get the USB compatible version. Unfortunately, to be USB compatible, it also requires the use of OS 9.0. Looks like I have a couple of upgrades to make!

Thanks, again, for the info! After spending about 6 hours on this going around in circles and feeling somewhat brain dead, I guess I just needed a nudge in the right direction and a fresh viewpoint from a third party.

I haven't told my son that I might have found the answer to get his absolute favorite Christmas present working (of course, it's 10:45 p.m. and he's in bed right now!). And I won't tell him until I have it working. Don't want to get his hopes up just in case I still find that I'm missing a piece of the puzzle!


----------

